# Fatbass and Pro



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure what category to put this in but here it goes

A wager was made by myself, Fatbass and Pro. The wager was who ever had a higher ranking at the end of the year between BYU and Utah. If BYU gets a higher ranking then Pro gets to pick my avatar for 1 month and Fatbass gets to pick my avatar for the next month. But when Utah gets a higher ranking I will be picking their avatars for the month.

I will be accepting ideas for their avatar from now till the it happens. I will pick the top ones and then we will vote on the final ones. Thanks for your help, and this should be moved to sports. _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I think PRO would look really really good next to Richard Simmons in his one piece 
leopard unitard.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| *OOO* o-|| :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Fatbass,
Let's see some samples. We could run a poll to find the most popular.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey HOGAN, I have some good ideas for avatars if...err I mean *WHEN* you win that bet. For Pro, I'm thinking some kind of socialist flag would be a good choice. Or maybe a picture of Rafael Nadal...or another men's tennis player. I can't think of two things that Pro likes more than socialism and tennis. 
Fatbass is a little trickier. I'd have to do a little more thinking for him. I'm sure we could think of something that he'd simply *LOVE* though. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the perfect avatar for pro.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Why are you posting pictures of yourself? Stupid hillbilly!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Why are you posting pictures of yourself? Stupid hillbilly!


Oh come on pro, is that the best you got??? Your losing it. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're right, that is your mom raising money to buy you some Keystone Light.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Any of these will do...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Not sure what category to put this in but here it goes
> 
> A wager was made by myself, Fatbass and Pro. The wager was who ever had a higher ranking at the end of the year between BYU and Utah. If BYU gets a higher ranking then Pro gets to pick my avatar for 1 month and Fatbass gets to pick my avatar for the next month. But when Utah gets a higher ranking I will be picking their avatars for the month.
> 
> *I will be accepting ideas for their avatar from now till the it happens.* I will pick the top ones and then we will vote on the final ones. Thanks for your help, and this should be moved to sports. _(O)_


I wouldn't waste your time, Bart and Jim are going to be the ones choosing avatars.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Doubt it Tye, not you too? I thought there would be hope for you?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I maintain that I like good football and dislike idiots.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I do have a picture of tree from a while back, maybe you could us this.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Best date I ever had. When she'd try to talk, I'd punch her in the face. I didn't have to buy her any drinks, which left more for me. I didn't have to threaten to kill her if she told my wife and there was no way in hell I was getting the "I'm pregnant" phone call.

It was a win/win/win.

I did have a hell of a time getting rid of all of those ticks when I showered 3 weeks later.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fatbass is playing hardball.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Any of these will do...


I'd hit it.... with a bat. Those are quite obviously bishop's daughters out cruising main. :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > Any of these will do...
> ...


Actually those are U of U cheerleaders dressed up for Halloween, waiting outside their trailer for their date(their brother).


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yo mama.


----------

